# Hoof Scald - Hoof rot?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I posted in goat management that we're having the fun run of hoof scald. This stuff is so annoying! We dealt with this same problem last spring, but it's affecting more feet this time.

First we've had record amounts of rain in April, I think it was 3rd or 4th wettest month ever on record.

I've used Thrush XX <same thing as Koppertox> but doesn't seem to be helping, I've been putting thrush buster on some of the feet that aren't too awful - I spray with bleach <3/4 bleach & 1/4 water spray bottle>.

Yesterday, I put some LA200 in a syringe in the fridge, cleaned the worst of the feet with warm water/sponge, sprayed real good with bleach, dried with a towel and put some LA200 on the affected areas.

Now...something new this week, and I don't know if it's hoof rot? I should have gotten a picture.
Basically on the bottom of the foot pockets are developing usually on the heel area or towards the middle, the opening coming from the inside part of the foot running horizontally - not vertically. 
The pockets are CLEAN 99.9% of the time - I cut away the heel and open it up. 
BUT, there is a blister there. Is this hoof rot, or just where their feet have grown odd because of the rain/soft tissue and from the tissue rubbing it's causing a blister?
I've seen this on about 3 different goats, but doesn't affect all of their feet.

Today they are still sore, so I put more LA200.... is there anything else I should be doing? I really would like to avoid having to inject them with LA200... I know that stuff burns  How often & long should I treat with LA200?

Thanks for any help! We've been in the 80s, and hot the last few days, things are drying up feet are slowly getting a little firmer...but guess what...rain returns for the weekend  And most likely the garden variety storms will be popping up this afternoon.

Sorry this is so long  I think I write a book in just about all of my posts LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

not sure but here is a link http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/hoofrot,hoofscald06.html

Also they may be a bit sore from the trimming.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...hoof trimming can make them sensitive to stepping on rocks ...sticks ect.... some can get stone bruises.....

I really need to see a pic to determine what it actually is.... if you are able to get one...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I will get a picture this afternoon when I go back out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ACK! I forgot to get a picture LOL!! Good news is the kids who have been lame are walking a little better this evening, and the doe who has been very sore was moving a little faster. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow morning when I treat feet.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I have tried all the horse stuff on my goats hooves, the best thing I have found so far is LA200 or LA300. I am having the same problem here, doctored on about 10 yesterday, but they are walking better today. The good thing with all the rain, it makes for easier hoof trimming!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry your going through it too! But glad to hear they are walking better! I was relieved that some of ours were walking better, but there are a couple I wish were healed up more. Plus I noticed another doe was sore on the back foot she has a tiny bit of scald, but ran out of daylight so I'll have to treat her in the morning. 

For how many days to you use the LA200? Do you squirt yours directly on the affected area? That's what I've been doing. Do you typically treat for a few days at a time to make sure it's gone? I did mine yesterday evening and then this morning. I figured I'd do it again tomorrow morning then see where we stand.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Some of mine are hard to catch and treat by myself, so I doctor them once and if they are walking better the next day, I let it go. If they are still limping 2 days later, I treat them again. And I just squirt it on, I dont like to give shots, it burns too much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! And I am right there with you I don't like giving any kind of shots unless absolutely necessary, especially something that burns. 
I'll see what they look like in the morning, fingers crossed that they are mending!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We are also having a hard time, coming out of this winter and a very wet spring, plus we got behind on hoof trimmming going into the winter, due to a family emergency. It has been miserable trying to keep everyone caught up. I have 3 limping right now out of 25 adults. Besides regular trimming, treating the hoof, We also gave them some copasure in hopes this would help with strengthening their hoof. 

Hope it gets better for the rest of you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you have been fighting this too , 3 out of 25 isn't bad, so it sounds like your making progress! I have 2 goats that are behind on trimming, one wasn't outside/had access to outside with all the rain - she kidded a couple of weeks ago, but the others were coming in/out of the barn walking through some mud and then the wet grass.

I'm afraid to give them any copper because there is copper in their grain and then the mineral so I don't know how much they are really getting. 
I have only niced the one adult doe still limping a bit, didn't see any of the babies limping! I need to check on one of them, but I think the LA200 is really helping. 
BUT I have another doe who has it in a back foot....! I forgot to put LA200 in the fridge, so I am going to do that now and treat her this afternoon. 

Oh and naturally....we had enough rain roll through a short bit ago - a good enough downpour to get everything went and muddy again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ACK! I forgot to get a picture LOL!! Good news is the kids who have been lame are walking a little better this evening, and the doe who has been very sore was moving a little faster. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow morning when I treat feet.


 Glad they are improving..... :hi5:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Rain in our forcast every day this week, tonight when I went out to do barn chores I saw 4 goats with runny poop, not like that last night. Teenage daughter did morning chores. I have been trying to check everyonse bottoms twice a day, 55 of them. I am trying to not complain about the rain, since we had hardly no pasture last summer and fed hay almost all year, from the drought, but it sure has been a wet end of winter and spring so far, I think I am right at 25 or 26 days, since I treated for cocci, The drug companies should be loving this wet spring. Oh wait, I am trying to love the wet weather, too, I keep forgetting. I know I felt better about it yesterday, when no one was scouring/runny poop, even with the 3 limping goats.


----------

